# Threads Being Locked - On Forum



## TimoTT (Jan 31, 2006)

I have a thought and you guys may or may not agree with this. Why is it when customers have great experiences with tuning companies that the threads are ok and are viewed, replied to etc?

When a customer's has bad experiences with companies the threads are locked?

I thought this was a forum where people could share their experiences good and bad? Is this not the point for a forum / owners club. You get advice from likeminded enthusiasts?

Surely these posts can be left open? Does it not allow a two sided argument?

I am looking forward to hearing some opinions on this!

Tim


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I will expect Kev to come along with a post regarding this, but in cases where there is anything happening outside the control of the Forum ( legal or otherwise) it is normally best that the issue is conducted off line...

I would not hang my dirty washing out would you?


----------



## TimoTT (Jan 31, 2006)

jammyd said:


> I will expect Kev to come along with a post regarding this, but in cases where there is anything happening outside the control of the Forum ( legal or otherwise) it is normally best that the issue is conducted off line...
> 
> I would not hang my dirty washing out would you?


I agree with you, however, it is in the best interest of the customer and the company to resolve this. We live in a digital age where more recommendations and business come from online forums and owners clubs. It is surely the responsibility of the company to provide great service in the first place. I am not suggesting that the forum is used as a hatred thread but instead to hear about customer experiences.
Yes praise where praise is due and also criticism where criticism is due.
As a customer your frustrations often make you want to vent - especially if you have spent a considerable amount of money!


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

slander? defamation of character?


----------



## T-T (Oct 19, 2007)

I was just posting a reply to a thread and it seems locked :?

Agree with you on this one Tim, the post should have been left open. The guy was only explaining his experience he had with this particular tuning company and I'm sure many of us would like to hear both sides of the story whether good or bad.


----------



## TimoTT (Jan 31, 2006)

Anneymouse said:


> slander? defamation of character?


I did graduate in law! LOL

I understand but surely there is room for constructive criticism, otherwise the online "forum" - "a public meeting or assembly for open discussion" is in fact a place to chat and then advertise with no chance of negative feedback.
What is the difference in arriving at a TTOC meet and then to tell everyone not to deal with a certain company?

Tim


----------



## TimoTT (Jan 31, 2006)

TimoTT said:


> Anneymouse said:
> 
> 
> > slander? defamation of character?
> ...


Sorry forgot to mention - it seems ok to post and discuss quality control with the larger companies e.g. Audi and their frequent quality issues e.g. Audi TT QS wheel corrosion?


----------



## zach225 (Jan 31, 2009)

we all understand your points mate and your right we should be able to express our bad experiences etc..

but the thing is we can, if your looking to voice your frustrations and get advice then nothing will be locked,

if you start getting abusive/threatening or other behaviour that could lead to action being taken against the forum then thats when things get locked


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

The thread I think you are referencing was moderated and locked because the TT Forum will not get involved with a case that has legal implications. We cannot expose ourselves to this.

If you think thats unfair, then the TT F being sued is even worse.

BR

Jae


----------



## TimoTT (Jan 31, 2006)

Jae said:


> The thread I think you are referencing was moderated and locked because the TT Forum will not get involved with a case that has legal implications. We cannot expose ourselves to this.
> 
> If you think thats unfair, then the TT F being sued is even worse.
> 
> ...


I am sorry but how in the legal chain would an online sounding board be sued for a customer illustrating their own opinion online? You are not promoting the story you are simply a tool for it to be illustrated online? Is there a duty of care for the TT forum to protect 3rd party companies?

So with this, how can the TT forum host and condone the Audi issues with quality?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

As I was just going to say, we openly welcome ( as I am sure so do our sellers etc) constructive comments and criticisms, but it is not in the interest of the TTF or the members of the TTF that we should be involved in anything where there may be legal implications.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## TimoTT (Jan 31, 2006)

Ok. I am taking your points on board...completely.

What therefore constitutes a thread being locked?

If I said "I am really annoyed that my Audi Quattro Sport wheels corroded and that resulted in me paying to have them restored". Does that constitute the thread being locked?

I cannot see a difference between commenting on Audi and a 3rd party tuner?


----------



## zach225 (Jan 31, 2009)

TimoTT said:


> If I said "I am really annoyed that my Audi Quattro Sport wheels corroded and that resulted in me paying to have them restored". Does that constitute the thread being locked?
> 
> I cannot see a difference between commenting on Audi and a 3rd party tuner?


that would not be locked even if about a 3rd party company, its when you get "they're a sh*t company, they mislead you etc..."


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Suggest you read up on International Internet Law. Site is governed by that and also by the more stringent German law (Im based in Germany).

When this is resolved and both parties are willing to give their views, then Ill invite them to post their stories.

BR

Jae


----------



## nazz00 (Jan 11, 2009)

TimoTT said:


> Jae said:
> 
> 
> > The thread I think you are referencing was moderated and locked because the TT Forum will not get involved with a case that has legal implications. We cannot expose ourselves to this.
> ...


I agree it is not the TT forum place to protect third parties, but it is for the TT forum to protect its self from third party companies via legal action,

But as if you wish not to be sued just put a clause in the forum rules stating that "The TT forum accept no liabilty partly or wholly for Views expressed by forum members or its associates" 
something along those lines.

Yes if legal action is taken between two parties then possibly a thread should be locked due keeping eveidence for such a case, but in most sceniros legal action is not taken and therefore whether comments good or bad should be left,

thanks


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

Agreed!

Come on, lets gerrum!


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

I think it would be ok as long as you don't slander the company. It's one thing to tell of your experience there but it's another thing to bash the company and tell people NOT to go there. I think that's how it goes


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

Does this site have terms and conditions? If its written in there that you can't discuss third party companies, then I can see why the thread was locked.

The only bit of unfairness is that the company is unable to defend themselves.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Anneymouse said:


> Does this site have terms and conditions? If its written in there that you can't discuss third party companies, then I can see why the thread was locked.
> 
> The only bit of unfairness is that the company is unable to defend themselves.


We have left the second post on the same issue open, awaiting a comment from the company in question.


----------



## TimoTT (Jan 31, 2006)

As I said earlier in this post. What is the difference between an owner discussion a tuning company and their experiences with Audi or the Audi network?

Can someone "in power" please explain this - to me it seems as though there are two rules one for Audi et al and the other for small intermediates.

I have read countless posts on this forum about wheels, dash boards, tie rods etc. All unequivocally commenting on companies, either directly or indirectly.

Why can't an owner say - XYZ was a bad supplier in the same way that people detail dealerships, tyre manufactures, suspension manufactures. "i would steer away" from xyz? It happens all the time.

It needs to be one rule not one rule that is enforced now and then....


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Totally agree with you on this one Tim. If someone has had a bad experience with a particular tuning company it is only right for them to express their dealings with them on a forum. It is a place for others to know whats best and whats not and there are many tuners on here that a praised too, its pretty rare to hear of a bad experience but these things do happen so its only right for that individual to express their thoughts.

Im in a very similar situation, i want to have some things fitting by a good tuner and not spend thousands of my cash with a tuning company that'll do a bad job. Its good to hear good and bad points from tuners and im sure there hasn't been any comments stating not to go to a particular tuner.

Just my 2 pence 

Oh Tim, on another note, i've found a turbo :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Assuming this is the thread I believe it is, then a forum member has complained and voiced an opinion on a situation. The supplier has then replied to this with their side of the story.

After this there was some mud thrown and the thread was locked.

However the thread is still there to be read by all and sundry. The TTF have not protected the supplier (or the customer) by removing the thread and we can all draw our own conclusions without all and sundry wading into what was fast becoming a slanging match.

I personally do not see any problem with this.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Please also take into context this issue.

The user came on here to complain about an issue he had.
The issue was with an S3 not a TT. 
The user joined today, so intent can be seen that this is just a place he could use to start a defamatory outburst.
The issue, as mentioned in the post is being looked at legally, therefore the forum, under the law is not the place this should take place.

As mentioned before, I think the forum should be a place for good and bad, If I had a bad experience, I would voice it on here, once, I had finished taking it up with the supplier. We would never want to restrict what can and can not be said, but it has to be in the interests of all involved ( and once it is on the forum TTF is involved) that this is moderated.

Try going on to Money Saving Expert and slagging off your bank, see how quick you post would be removed if it was similar to this case... ( Other forums are available! )


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> After this there was some mud thrown and the thread was locked.


I didn't see any mud thrown... :?

However I can see why the thread was buttoned up. If there is an on-going dispute between a customer and a tuner it is only right that it be settled privately. However if the tuner has decided to wash his hands of it then what recourse does the customer have? He can go through the courts (which costs and is time-consuming) or he can post a truthful account of what happened here in the hope that the tuner will respond.

Clearly that has happened and hopefully it will have brought both parties to the table to settle their differences. But again that should be allowed to happen in private. No amount of ringside encouragement will bring it to a satisfactory conclusion. It just needs to be sorted out between the two sides.

I'd like to think that the outcome will be published here. It's the only way we, as customers can make informed choices about the suppliers we choose... :wink:

cheers

Rich


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > After this there was some mud thrown and the thread was locked.
> ...


I thought the thread referenced was a TT not S3 so ignore....


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> I thought the thread referenced was a TT not S3 so ignore....


Nah wurrais. There are two threads about the same subject and both are now locked... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## TimoTT (Jan 31, 2006)

They have the same running gear and engine!!!!!!! LOL

It is very relevent to this forum is it not?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TimoTT said:


> They have the same running gear and engine!!!!!!! LOL
> 
> It is very relevent to this forum is it not?


Absolutely.


----------



## TimoTT (Jan 31, 2006)

None of my questions have been answer on this one so I am as they say - over and out... :?


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

whatever Happens "in private re: outcome" his thread has done what it was intended to do imo.

it has highlighted a bad experience of the tuner/garage, we are all aware of it now, locking it stops the slanging match thats all, (it would inevitabley start :?)

wouldnt it have been better for the tuner to answer the guys claims first before of asking it to be locked,The tuner in question was on line earlier and i suspect , "may" have requested for it to be locked (just an observation and an opinion by the way)

The garage/tuner in question has had a few of these threads now,smells of damage limitation on his part and not an explenation, :roll: Remember guys by the looks of it ,you pay's your money you take's your chances with this particular place.

Oh Dear :?

Tom


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

jammyd said:


> Please also take into context this issue.
> 
> The user came on here to complain about an issue he had.
> The issue was with an S3 not a TT.
> ...


I don't normally make comment on these type of threads but totally agree with the above, and IMO the OP should of taken this up with the company first, but as he doesn't even own the car now I can't really see the whole point of today's events as listed above :?


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

Besides the fact that moderators shouldn't have to justify their actions. They are helping run a forum, not chairing the board at Microsoft.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Getting way to draconion on here for me.
jon


----------



## evo-kid (Jan 26, 2009)

Just to throw a spanner in the works so to speak!!! I used to work for the Worlds Favourite Airline, they tried to get a court injunction against a web based forum, to reaveal posters names to allow legal action....And tried to close down the Forum...

So as frustrating as it is, i guess its better to save face.....

The one good thing, is it gives greater power to the consumer, as the tuning company may well repair the chaps car to save face and as goodwill gesture?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Basically there is a very fine (and grey) line between someone posting saying a product / part or service isn't working or up to spec etc etc, and someone making an attack at a company over a specific issue or product. So the comments above are all in some way valid and there is no definititive rule as to what posts are ok and which are not.

The simple fact is that if a company decided that a post on a forum is something they consider to be dammaging to their busniess then the owner of the forum is responsible for that post as the owner of the data itself. One legal case against this or any forum would pretty much mean the end of that forum.

So, posts are always going to be looked at on a case by case basis and locked accordingly, or moved out of sight and saved if that is needed.

Please don't think we're trying to protect certain companies or individuals buy locking or removing threads. It's more a case of protecting the forum for everyone to use it.

Nick


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Did the company discussed actually give their side of the story? I'm not saying they were in the right at all. Just wondered i they had posted their side of it or not thought it was needed?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hark said:


> Did the company discussed actually give their side of the story? I'm not saying they were in the right at all. Just wondered i they had posted their side of it or not thought it was needed?


They posted to request that the OP contacted them directly rather than use a forum (any forum) as a medium for discussion


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

evo-kid said:


> I used to work for the Worlds Favourite Airline, they tried to get a court injunction against a web based forum...


My wife who currently works for them says "Why does that not surprise me?" As you may gather BA are not a popular employer at the moment... :?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

jammyd said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Did the company discussed actually give their side of the story? I'm not saying they were in the right at all. Just wondered i they had posted their side of it or not thought it was needed?
> ...


Surely he had already done that though?


----------

